# Song for gig ?



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all
I try to looking some rock song but will make people dance in the gig, I found some stuff like Come together, Rockin in the free world, Midnight hour, rock & roll but not enough
Any suggestion for me ? thank you


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

What type of venue, what era of rock, and what is your age range for the gig?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

try these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ditBIHem-E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxXtaM8PcA4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC0nF9_bfiI


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Michael Jackson - beat it
The Trews - Hold Me (in your arms)


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

Go to the thread "Covers we refuse to play" and those are the songs to play ;P

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=25019


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> try these:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ditBIHem-E
> 
> ...


Your joking right!! Not exactly the dancing song for gigs!


----------



## Gee-ter Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

We did Moby Dick By Led-Zeppelin not to long ago and it got the crowed goin. (its a instrumental though) hope that helps


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> Michael Jackson - beat it
> The Trews - Hold Me (in your arms)


+1111 You got me !! We're trying this song now but the solo is little bit challenge 

Damn I want to come back to Metal but can't find any band here ...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if they don't dance to "boogie with stu" they aint got no feet. 

the other 2, i can understand the trepidation. but the first link, that's tailor-made for a bar band.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

If there's alcohol involved, "Start Me Up" by the Rolling Stones is a pretty reliable standby to get 'em outta their chairs.


----------

